# Moving to Dubai in January - looking to meet new people



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a 28 yo guy moving to Dubai in mid January to work as a Copywriter for the Landmark Group. I know a couple of people out there already (an old school friend who i haven't seen for years, and a friend of a friend who i've never met, but i've spoken to on Facebook), but i'd like to build up a small network of people (male + female) who would be up for meeting up at some point when i've arrived. 

I've never been to Dubai before and i'm aware that it's very different to the UK, so if anyone wants to meet up, i'm sure it would make my transition into the Dubai lifestyle much easier and hopefully i'll make some great new friends too  

I'm into all-sorts of things, so if you're into your sport, football (watching and playing), music, films, shopping, going out etc etc, give me a shout. 

As of yet i don't know where i'll be living. I'm being put up in a hotel for a while until i find something, but hopefully i'll have something more permanent lined up soon. 

Hope to speak soon.

James


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey man welcome to the forums. Not been out here long myself and can sometimes be hard to meet new people. There is a Facebook group called Thursday night drinks - Dubai that is made up from people from these forums for a chance to meet up with people in the same boat so I'd recommend finding that. 

Myself I've been out here 5 weeks and just looking to increase my social circle as sometimes it can be a lonely place! I'm working as a personal trainer out here (male, 26) and looking to get to know guys/girls of similar age who like to go out to bars etc.

You'll need 5 forum posts to send/receive messages on here by the way


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheers mate, 

I'll give that Facebook group a go.... how are you finding life in Dubai?


----------



## Gilly Bean (Nov 28, 2011)

Jay_Dee said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> I'll give that Facebook group a go.... how are you finding life in Dubai?


Hello Jay Dee, 

We could be working together at Landmark, I've been hired as a Project Manager. 

Let's meet for drinks. 


GB/


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Gilly Bean,

Ah, excellent. So what projects and types of work will you be managing? When do you start work there and when do you plan to move out there?

Would love to meet for drinks, though i'm probably not going to be in Dubai until mid January. 

Have you been to Dubai before? 

James


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Jay_Dee said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> I'll give that Facebook group a go.... how are you finding life in Dubai?


To be honest it's been pretty mental and the time has flown by. Been busy working and then when out of work have been playing sport or out for drinks so not been too much down time. But when you do have free time I've found it a bit dull without internet or decent TV but that's not been often to be honest. 

The hardest thing has been meeting a new social group outside of work, which is why the facebook group and these forums are pretty useful. Everyone is in the same boat when they get out here though.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

If you play sports then join DUPLAYS, new leagues start in Jan and they also have a great social scene, perfect way to meet new people DUPLAYS.com Dubai Recreational Sport Leagues, Events and more from DUPLAYS


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks mate,

I'll definitely get involved with that. I need to join a footy team  

James


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

AB-Fit said:


> To be honest it's been pretty mental and the time has flown by. Been busy working and then when out of work have been playing sport or out for drinks so not been too much down time. But when you do have free time I've found it a bit dull without internet or decent TV but that's not been often to be honest.
> 
> The hardest thing has been meeting a new social group outside of work, which is why the facebook group and these forums are pretty useful. Everyone is in the same boat when they get out here though.


Ab-Fit,

How come you don't have internet and decent TV? I thought they showed loads of Premiership footy over there? 

What sports do you play? I want to join a footy team when i get over there, and i'm also fairly decent at badminton/tennis, so would be up for playing a bit of that too. Not sure about the heat though - the idea of running around in 30+ heat is a bit off putting. 

I'm on the Facebook group now - feel free to add me on FB if you like. 

Cheers,

James


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm moving out there in 13 days.....

I'm looking forward to meeting new people and exploring Dubai more.
I'm on facebook too if anyone wants to add me so we can meet up.

I'm quite into photography, cars, drinking, dining out, films etc.

James Rothwell | Facebook


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey JD!

Have a good flight in mate!

I love footy too, don't get to play it as much as i'd like though  

Who do you support? 

I'm a huge liverpool fan but all my mates were always either chelsea, arsenal or man utd fans. Life was tough 

I am looking to start playing again aswell. 

And yes they show a lot of footy over here, some channels have arabic commentary though, which (no disrespect to anyone who understands arabic) kinda kills the game.


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi mate,

I'm a massive Spurs fan, so i don't mind Liverpool too much, as in the past they've played their part in beating Chelsea and Ars*nal in important games. Also, my best mate supports Liverpool and some of my family live in Liverpool too. 

I play a fair bit back in the UK and watch quite a lot of games at White Hart Lane. Those i can't go to i tend to watch on the internet, mostly with UK commentary, but i have watched a few with Arabic, Spanish etc commentary. 

So how long have you been out there for? Deffo be up for watching/playing some footy, so feel free to add me on Facebook > James Descombes 

Cheers,

James


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Jay_Dee said:


> Ab-Fit,
> 
> How come you don't have internet and decent TV? I thought they showed loads of Premiership footy over there?
> 
> ...



My work provides my appartment but Internet is down to us, but can only get that once I have my residency visa, then get a bank account and then get it. It's long winded process and a pain but nothing I can do so just use my mobile Internet.

I play ice hockey out here, there is a mens league so play once or twice a week which is a good break from everything else and good to network


----------



## Gilly Bean (Nov 28, 2011)

Jay_Dee said:


> Hi Gilly Bean,
> 
> Ah, excellent. So what projects and types of work will you be managing? When do you start work there and when do you plan to move out there?
> 
> ...


Hey James, 

I'll be working in the digital/online department, not sure of which project I'll be working on as yet. 

I'm still in the process of sorting out my visa etc, but I aim to be in Dubai in the first few weeks of January and no, I've never been to Dubai before. 

I'm really looking forward to it, to be honest. 


GB/


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Jay_Dee said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I'm a massive Spurs fan, so i don't mind Liverpool too much, as in the past they've played their part in beating Chelsea and Ars*nal in important games. Also, my best mate supports Liverpool and some of my family live in Liverpool too.
> 
> ...


Ah i dont mind a spurs fan, enemy of an enemy is a friend right? 

I've only been in Dubai for 3 -4 months 




AB-Fit said:


> My work provides my appartment but Internet is down to us, but can only get that once I have my residency visa, then get a bank account and then get it. It's long winded process and a pain but nothing I can do so just use my mobile Internet.
> 
> I play ice hockey out here, there is a mens league so play once or twice a week which is a good break from everything else and good to network



AB-Fit you don't need a bank account mate. Well atleast not with Etisalat. Because I got the eLife bundle pack(TV connection, Internet and Land Phone) for around AED 400~ Per month with 8 MBPS speed and unlimited(read 100 GB) upload and download. And i applied for the connection the day i got my passport stamped. All i needed was a photocopy of the passport and visa. Nothing was mentioned about the account


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Mr.Sleek said:


> AB-Fit you don't need a bank account mate. Well atleast not with Etisalat. Because I got the eLife bundle pack(TV connection, Internet and Land Phone) for around AED 400~ Per month with 8 MBPS speed and unlimited(read 100 GB) upload and download. And i applied for the connection the day i got my passport stamped. All i needed was a photocopy of the passport and visa. Nothing was mentioned about the account


Hmmm interesting. Well I don't need phone and already have Tv, just been going on what my manager mentioned. Passport still not stamped so either way I can't do much yet anyway... Except watch Entourage a lot lol


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, me too. I'll also be working in the digital/online department haha... you're probably my manager!! 

James


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Cool, how are you finding it out in Dubai?

If you're ever in need of a "ahhhh, football friend" then give me a shout, haha. 

James


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol funny you should say that as I personal trained one of the inbetweeners for the film!


----------



## Dubai_Exec (Dec 5, 2011)

*I hope you like Dubai*

Dear Jay, 

I am sure that you will like Dubai, and the best way to develop connections is to go to community related activities and health clubs. good luck


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Really? Which one? Bet that must have been quite good fun?


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Jay_Dee said:


> Really? Which one? Bet that must have been quite good fun?


The main one that plays will, he lived in the same town as me but moved just after finishing the film. Quality guy, bit geeky like his character lol. Is actually like 27!


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

AB-Fit said:


> The main one that plays will, he lived in the same town as me but moved just after finishing the film. Quality guy, bit geeky like his character lol. Is actually like 27!


Ah cool, yeah seen him interviewed a few times, he seems like a fairly sound lad.

Did you get people shouting Briefcase W***er as you were making him do laps?! haha

Do you work for one of the hotels then? I need to get a bit more fit - i play a load of footy, but i'm using the excuse that it's hot out in Dubai (so i'm going to lose weight) to allow for me to eat and drink what i like over the next few weeks  Probably not a good idea.


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Jay_Dee said:


> Ah cool, yeah seen him interviewed a few times, he seems like a fairly sound lad.
> 
> Did you get people shouting Briefcase W***er as you were making him do laps?! haha
> 
> Do you work for one of the hotels then? I need to get a bit more fit - i play a load of footy, but i'm using the excuse that it's hot out in Dubai (so i'm going to lose weight) to allow for me to eat and drink what i like over the next few weeks  Probably not a good idea.


Used to get called personal trainer frieeeeeeend, especially after an article appeared in The Sun, lol. 

I work in the gym up at WAFI. Everyone talks about putting on the 'Dubai Stone' which i can see is very easy to do. Every food place delivers and is so cheap and convenient, even I had 5 out of 6 meals ordered in a few weeks back. Fortunately I play ice hockey 1-2 times a week and workout 4 times so for me its fairly easy to maintain a good physique but for most people expect to put on a few pounds! There are lots of footy teams about though and the weather is cool enough now to play without dying from the heat.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello guys lets arrange a meeting without any girl and hung around.


----------

